# Vergleich zwischen Rechner



## Lichtfaenger (19. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

darf mich kurz vorstellen: Lichtfänger und wie der Name es schon vermuten lässt, suche ich eine Maschine für Bildbearbeitung (DSLR mit CS5).

Bis dato immer nur Komplettkistenkäufer soll es jetzt - mehr oder weniger - was individuelles sein. Allerdings kenne ich mich mit der heutigen Numerologie der aktuellen Prozessoren nicht aus. Lediglich dass heutzutage der Zusatz "K" ein Indikator ist für einen Multiplikator zum OCen.

Alternate hat mir heute im NL folgenden Rechner präsentiert:

AMD Phenom II X4 955
GamesCom 2011
Zitat: "[...] der auch anspruchsvollste Spiele meistert!

Für mich jetzt mal die Frage, wie sich die o.a. Maschine leistungsmässig zu den unten aufgeführten Konfigurationen verhält.


Intel i5-2500 K (3,3 GHz)
High-End-PC 2500K-Edition W7HP64

Intel i7-2600K (3,4 GHz)
Ultimate-PC Z68-Edition

Intel i7-2600K 3,4 GHz)
Ultimate-PC GTX580-Edition W7HP64

Hoffe jetzt nur, dass ich nicht im falschen Bereich bin.

Im voraus schon mal vielen Dank!

Groetjes,
Lichtfänger


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Was für ein Budget hast du denn und willst du auch spielen oder nur für Bildbearbeitung?
Rein für Fotos reicht ein simpler Pentium Dual Core.
Willst du aber auch mal Video bearbeiten, ist ein i7 2600 eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

Wenn Du Dir selbst was zusammenstellst, bekommst Du mehr für Dein Geld bzw. hochwertigere (Netzteil) und leisere (Graka, Kühler, Lüfter) Komponenten. Wenn Du nicht selbst bauen willst, es gibt auch Versandhändler, die einen Zusammenbau anbieten, z.b. hardwareversand.de für 20€,


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Bei Alternate kannst du auch deine Teile bestellen und die bauen auch zusammen.
Sie sind zwar etwas teurer als andere Onlinehändler, aber dafür haben sie einen guten Service und eine große Auswahl an Komponenten.

Sag uns mal das Budget und Softy baut dir was bei Hardwareversand zusammen und ich bei Alternate.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (19. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was für ein Budget hast du denn und willst du auch spielen oder nur für Bildbearbeitung?
> Rein für Fotos reicht ein simpler Pentium Dual Core.
> Willst du aber auch mal Video bearbeiten, ist ein i7 2600 eine gute Wahl.


 
Hallo Quantenslipstream,

danke für die Rückmeldung. 

Budget ca. EUR 1.300,- bis EUR 1.500,- 

Anwendungsgebiet soll zum einen für Bildbearbeitung (RAW-Datei ca. 25 MB) mit CS5. 
Videos - neuere Modelle der DSLR können auch filmen - sollen auch bearbeitet werden. Und spielen will ich auch mal Titel wie Crysis etc. 

Von daher hätte ich gerne mal gewusst, wie das Verhältnis der einzelnen Rechner untereinander ist. Sprich, kann der AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit dem i5 mithalten?

Lichtfaenger


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Der AMD ist langsamer als die anderen, erst mal ist die CPU langsamer und auch die Grafikkarte, natürlich ist auch der Preis ein anderer, das ist klar.
Am Besten fährst du mit einem i7 2600.
Die Frage ist, wie sieht es mit übertakten aus?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (19. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der AMD ist langsamer als die anderen, erst mal ist die CPU langsamer und auch die Grafikkarte, natürlich ist auch der Preis ein anderer, das ist klar.
> Am Besten fährst du mit einem i7 2600.
> Die Frage ist, wie sieht es mit übertakten aus?



OK, aber warum schreiben die dann als Zusatz der auch "anspruchvollste Spiele" meistert?

Werbung, Marketing hin oder her. Aber, das trifft dann ja wohl nicht zu. Habe mir gerade eben zum erstenmal auf YouTube den Trailer von Crysis angesehen. Kommt schon voll brachial rüber. 

Basis könnte z.B. der sein:
Mit OS lagernd - PCGH-Ultimate-PC Z68-Edition: i7-2600K + Geforce GTX 580 + 256-GB-SSD [Anzeige] - komplett-pc, schnäppchen

oder

PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX580-Edition: i7-2600K + Geforce GTX 580 + 120-GB-SSD für 1.529 Euro [Anzeige] - komplett-pc, schnäppchen

Ich denke mal in diese Richtung soll es gehen. Das System soll auch noch in 2-3 Jahren was leisten.

Lichtfaenger


----------



## Lichtfaenger (19. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie sieht es mit übertakten aus?


 
Im Moment sind das noch 'böhmische Dörfer' für mich. Aber in 2 Jahren ... wer weiß ...

Lichtfänger


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> OK, aber warum schreiben die dann als Zusatz der auch "anspruchvollste Spiele" meistert?



Was sollen sie denn sonst hinschreiben?
Dass er zwar langsam aber trotzdem ausreichend ist? 

Hier habe ich dir mal was zusammen gesucht.
Core
Z68 Extreme4
RealSSD M4 2,5" SSD 64 GB
DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
iHES112
Straight Power E8 CM 580W
ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI
T9 Value black edition
HD103SJ 1 TB
Iceedge 400 XT


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

Ich stell mal was bei hardwareversand.de zusammen. Moment


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Ich finde die Links sehen beschissen aus, wenn man Alternate verlinkt. 
Und sie sind echt teuer, 160€ für das Extreme4 ist schon happig. 
DEr i7 2600 ist genauso teuer wie der 2600k, daher sinnfrei ohne freien Multi zu nehmen und die Ausstattung bei den H Brettern ist nun mal magerer als bei den P67 Teilen.


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

hardwareversand.de spackt gerade rum. Daher die geizhals-Links. Ist aber alles bei hardwareversand.de erhältlich:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed  ~245
Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~35
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
SSD:  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W ATX 2.3 (E8-550W/BN156) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
 Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K62 ~85  
 Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 ~50
Graka: ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB GDDR5  ~400
Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## Lichtfaenger (19. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was sollen sie denn sonst hinschreiben?
> Dass er zwar langsam aber trotzdem ausreichend ist?
> 
> Hier habe ich dir mal was zusammen gesucht.
> ...



Ok, ergibt zusammen: EUR 1.059,47

Die empfiehlst hier die GTX 560. Warum nicht die GTX 580?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Ok, ergibt zusammen: EUR 1.059,47
> 
> Die empfiehlst hier die GTX 560. Warum nicht die GTX 580?


 
Ich hatte es jetzt nicht zusammengerechnet.
Wenn die GTX 580 ins Budget passt, kannst du sie natürlich nehmen.
Die GTX 560 Ti reicht für FullHD aus, nur halt nicht, wenn du viel AA/AF aktivieren willst.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (19. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de spackt gerade rum. Daher die geizhals-Links. Ist aber alles bei hardwareversand.de erhältlich:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed  ~245
> Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125
> ...



Mir gefällt hier die größere SSD, die bessere Graka. 

Gefällt mir schon gut. Ergibt ca. EUR 1.257,-


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Mir gefällt hier die größere SSD, die bessere Graka.
> 
> Gefällt mir schon gut. Ergibt ca. EUR 1.257,-



Jo. Mehr Power geht fast nicht  Wenn Du bei hardwareversand bestellen willst, den Konfigurator brauchst Du nicht. Einfach alle Artikel in den Warenkorb, und dann den Zusammenbau dazu: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

Allerdings werden schwere Kühler nicht verbaut (Gefahr von Transportschäden). Den müsstest Du selbst montieren. Oder Du nimmst eine hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1)

Die wird verbaut.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (19. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Jo. Mehr Power geht fast nicht  Wenn Du bei hardwareversand bestellen willst, den Konfigurator brauchst Du nicht. Einfach alle Artikel in den Warenkorb, und dann den Zusammenbau dazu: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau
> 
> Allerdings werden schwere Kühler nicht verbaut (Gefahr von Transportschäden). Den müsstest Du selbst montieren. Oder Du nimmst eine hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1)
> 
> Die wird verbaut.


 
Cool. Wasserkühlung. 

Ist eine Wasserkühlung wirklich lauter gegenüber einer konventionellen Kühlungsart? Ich war ja immer der Meinung, dass WC leiser sei, aber hier habe ich kürzlich gelesen, dass dem nicht so sei(n) muß ... 

Ist das tatsächlich so?


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

Um eine möglichst große Oberfläche zu schaffen, ist der Lamellenabstand bei einer Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung recht eng, daher ist ein schnell drehender Lüfter erforderlich, und dann wird es leicht laut. Allerdings soll die H60 auch mit einem langsam drehenden Lüfter ganz gut kühlen.

Für maximale Kühlleistung^^: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1)


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Mir gefällt hier die größere SSD, die bessere Graka.
> 
> Gefällt mir schon gut. Ergibt ca. EUR 1.257,-


 
Wie gesagt, du kannst bei Alternate auch statt der GTX 560 die 580 nehmen.
Eine größere SSD kann Vorteile bringen, muss es aber nicht, für das OS plus Programme plus Dateien reicht 64GB jedenfalls.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (19. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Jo. Mehr Power geht fast nicht  Wenn Du bei hardwareversand bestellen willst, den Konfigurator brauchst Du nicht. Einfach alle Artikel in den Warenkorb, und dann den Zusammenbau dazu: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau
> 
> Allerdings werden schwere Kühler nicht verbaut (Gefahr von Transportschäden). Den müsstest Du selbst montieren. Oder Du nimmst eine hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1)
> 
> Die wird verbaut.




Hab jetzt mal versucht bei HW-Versand das einzugeben. Allerdings kennt er z.B. den RAM nicht, wenn ich diesen exakt kopiere. Als Ergebnis bekomme ich (wenn ich verkürze) folgendes Bild:

Welche wähle ich nunmehr aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Benutzt du den Konfigurator?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (19. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Benutzt du den Konfigurator?



Nein. Habe versucht mittels STRG-C / V den jeweiligen Artikel einzufügen und dann suchen zu lassen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Klick doch einfach auf den Geizhals Link und da suchst du dann Hardwareversand aus und klickst drauf, dann kriegst du den Link.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9


----------



## Lichtfaenger (19. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klick doch einfach auf den Geizhals Link und da suchst du dann Hardwareversand aus und klickst drauf, dann kriegst du den Link.
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9


 
Yep. Thx!
Warum umständlich, wenn es auch einfach geht!


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

Du solltest bei hardwareversand.de immer über einen Preisvergleicher die Artikel zusammensuchen. Oft sind die dann ein paar € günstiger, als wenn Du sie direkt auf der homepage zusammensuchst.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (19. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du solltest bei hardwareversand.de immer über einen Preisvergleicher die Artikel zusammensuchen. Oft sind die dann ein paar € günstiger, als wenn Du sie direkt auf der homepage zusammensuchst.



Hallo Softy,

vorab vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Unterstützung! Auch an Quantenslipstream. Keep up your very good support!

Die Thematik ist für mich jetzt schon um einiges klarer. Und die Übernahme aus dem Geizhals.at/de ist ja nur genial!

Könnt ihr mir noch eine Entscheidungshilfe an die Hand geben, was einen neuen Monitor betrifft?

Welcher der u.g. ist empfehlenswert:

Samsung P2770
Samsung C27 A 750 X (S)
Samsung C27 A 550 U
Samsung T27 A 750 

Groetjes,
Lichtfänger


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

Ich benutze den hier zum Zocken: Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bis auf die magere Ausstattung (nur ein HDMI- und ein VGA-Anschluss) und den etwas wackeligen Standfuß kann ich den empfehlen.


----------



## Joe_the_MoD (19. August 2011)

Mein Bruder macht auch einiges in Sachen Bilbearbeitung... Der hat sich den Eizo FlexScan SX2262W angeschafft, der ist allerdings ziehmlich teuer (denke es waren etwas um die 600-700 Euro). Ist von Werk kalibriert, hat allerdings beim direkten Vergleich zu meinem Samsung Syncmaster BX2440 Schlierenbildung aufgewiesen


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

Achso. Fotobearbeitung 

Dann weiß ich nicht, ob der o.g. Monitor geeignet ist.  Vielleicht wäre da ein anderes Panel (S-IPS oder PVA) geeigneter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Der Eizo hat auch ein anderes Panel, das ist langsamer, also für Spiele nicht geeignet, dafür haben die in der Regel eine bessere Farbbrillianz und eine besser Sichtweite.
Aber TN Panels sind schon OK, wenn man immer frontal draufguckt und für Games sind sie eh besser geeignet.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (20. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Eizo hat auch ein anderes Panel, das ist langsamer, also für Spiele nicht geeignet, dafür haben die in der Regel eine bessere Farbbrillianz und eine besser Sichtweite.
> Aber TN Panels sind schon OK, wenn man immer frontal draufguckt und für Games sind sie eh besser geeignet.



Das wird dann eine eigene Geschichte werden. Ich konzentriere mich jetzt erstmal auf den Rechner. 
Ist verwirrend genug ...


----------



## Softy (20. August 2011)

Weißt Du jetzt schon, welchen Kühler Du nimmst? Oder baust Du doch selbst? So schwer ist das nicht, bisschen wie Lego. Macht aber mehr Spaß


----------



## Lichtfaenger (20. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Weißt Du jetzt schon, welchen Kühler Du nimmst? Oder baust Du doch selbst? So schwer ist das nicht, bisschen wie Lego. Macht aber mehr Spaß



Hi Softy,

tja, ich denke mal den größeren H100 mit Wasserkühlung. Aber selbst zusammenbauen: auf gar keinem Fall!
Mir raucht jetzt schon der 'Kopp' vor lauter Vergleichen. Und handwerklich iss nich so bei 'mich' 

Groetjes,
Lichtfänger

P.S. Muß jetzt Heia ... gehen


----------



## Softy (20. August 2011)

Die H100 sollte gut Platz haben an Stelle der Deckellüfter des Lancool K62


----------



## Lichtfaenger (23. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die H100 sollte gut Platz haben an Stelle der Deckellüfter des Lancool K62



So, Step 2. 
Wie gefällt die nachfolgende Konfig?

1 x i7-Core 2600 K
1 x GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC)
1 x Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1)
1 x Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E7 550W ATX 2.3 (E7-550W/BN116)
1 x Samsung SH-B123L schwarz, SATA, retail (RSBP)
1 x Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH100)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK014)
1 x Scythe Mugen 3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1156/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1) (SCMG-3000)
1 x Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ)
2 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
1 x Technisat SkyStar S2 (4103/3734)
1 x ASRock Z68 Pro3-M, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)

Betreffend TechniSat:
Habe hier Kabelanschluß von 'KabelDeutschland'. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wie das Signal hier reinkommt. 

Betreffend Soundkarte:
Aktuell habe ich die Audigy2 in Verbindung mit einem Altec-Lansing ADA995-System (Subwoofer mit 5 Satelliten).
Frage: kann ich die weiter nutzen?

Gruß,
Lichtfänger


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Irgendwie fehlt da die CPU.
Und kein Straight E7 mehr kaufen, wenn dann ein E8.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (23. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt da die CPU.
> Und kein Straight E7 mehr kaufen, wenn dann ein E8.



Garglkarg. Vergessen! 
Soll ein i7-2600K rein ...


----------



## Softy (23. August 2011)

Wieso ein µATX-Board? Das könnte im HAF X ja fast verloren gehen 

3 Kühler brauchst Du nicht. Ich würde den Dark Rock nehmen, vom Mugen3 halte ich nicht so viel.

Netzteil wie schon gesagt ein E8!


----------



## Lichtfaenger (23. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wieso ein µATX-Board? Das könnte im HAF X ja fast verloren gehen
> 
> 3 Kühler brauchst Du nicht. Ich würde den Dark Rock nehmen, vom Mugen3 halte ich nicht so viel.
> 
> Netzteil wie schon gesagt ein E8!



Hi Softy,
mit dem Kühler bin ich noch nicht so klar. Von daher brauche ich hier qualitativen Input.
Alle Begriffe wie Scyte, Mugen II oder II sind für mich immer noch Fremdworte, auch wenn ich ein
wenig klarer - nachdem ich Unmengen - an Textbeiträgen gelesen habe. 
So habe ich z.B. die Fa. Noctua mehrmals gelesen mit jeweils immer sehr, sehr guten Empfehlungen.

OK. Netzteil ein E8. In einem der o.a. Forenbeiträge wurde u.a. auch ein 'Dark Power Pro als sehr, sehr gut
empfohlen. 

Wie verhält sich das im Vergleich mit dem E8?


----------



## Softy (23. August 2011)

Also, die beste Kühlleistung hat die H100. Am leisesten ist der Dark Rock.

Ebenfalls sehr gute Kühlleistung und sehr leise wäre der Thermalright Hr-02 Macho.

Das Dark Power ist erste Sahne, aber imo lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> OK. Netzteil ein E8. In einem der o.a. Forenbeiträge wurde u.a. auch ein 'Dark Power Pro als sehr, sehr gut
> empfohlen.
> 
> Wie verhält sich das im Vergleich mit dem E8?


 
Das Dark Power ist noch mal eine Nummer besser, da Gold zertifiziert und besser Kabel.
Wenn du das Dark Power haben willst, kauf es dir, ein Top Netzteil, aber recht groß.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (23. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Dark Power ist noch mal eine Nummer besser, da Gold zertifiziert und besser Kabel.
> Wenn du das Dark Power haben willst, kauf es dir, ein Top Netzteil, aber recht groß.


 
" ... aber recht groß"

Ist/kann das in irgendeiner Art von Nachteil sein?
Was ist Deine Meinung zu Noctua?


----------



## Softy (23. August 2011)

Noctua macht schon recht gute Kühler, aber die finde ich zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> " ... aber recht groß"
> 
> Ist/kann das in irgendeiner Art von Nachteil sein?
> Was ist Deine Meinung zu Noctua?



Das Dark Power muss ja so ins Gehäuse passen, dass der Netzteillüfter genau da ist, wo auch die Öffnung im Case ist, damit er Luft ansaugen kann.
Nicht alle Gehäuse sind für so lange Netzteile wie das Dark Power geeignet.

Noctua ist meiner Meinung nach zu teuer, es gibt gleichwertige Kühler, die günstiger sind.

Schau dir doch mal die BeQuiet Kühler an.


----------



## Softy (23. August 2011)

Du kannst das Netzteil aber auch mit dem Lüfter nach oben einbauen  Aber das Straight E8 reicht mehr als aus.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst das Netzteil aber auch mit dem Lüfter nach oben einbauen  Aber das Straight E8 reicht mehr als aus.



OK. Dann ist das E8 drin. War nur irritiert von der Aussage, dass das DPPro so 'sehr, sehr gut sei'.

ICH baue das auf gar keinen Fall ein. Kann ich nicht. Dessen bin ich mir schon im Voraus bewusst.
Für *nur* EUR 20,- lasse ich das zusammenbauen. 

BTW: Gestern habe ich meinen DELL aufgemacht und reingesehen. Auf dem NT ist aufgedruckt: 
Made in Mexiko!


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Selbst bauen ist aber nicht schwer. Es gibt da ein sehr gutes How-to (der Sticky-Thread oben). Ist wie Lego, macht aber mehr Spaß


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Selbst bauen ist aber nicht schwer. Es gibt da ein sehr gutes How-to (der Sticky-Thread oben). Ist wie Lego, macht aber mehr Spaß



Für Dich, quantenslipstream, Lordac und all die anderen!

So habe ich grad gelesen, dass ein User einen PC zusammengestellt hat, aber anscheinend wurde bei hwv vergessen wurde einen Einbaurahmen für die Crucial beizulegen usw. Fazit: Verwirrung 
Ein 'Schraubenverwechsler' wie z.B. ich ist da hin- und hergerissen.

Oder gerade habe ich die WaKü-FAQ angefangen zu lesen: 
hier wird Aqua Computer aquastream XT USB 12V Ultra (41061) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland als sehr gut dargestellt; 
ist diese jetzt der Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH100) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland Corsair H100 zu bevorzugen?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Die H100 ist sehr leistungsstark, aber eben auch sehr teuer. Das ist aber keine Wasser-Kühlung, sondern eine wartungsfreie Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung. Eine echte Wasserkühlung fängt so ab 200€ an, glaub ich.

Ansonsten gilt, dass Luftkühler i.d.R. bei minimal schlechterer Kühlleistung leiser sind. Schwere Luftkühler werden aber von hardwareversand.de wegen Gefahr von Transportschäden nicht verbaut. Den müsstest Du dann selbst montieren, und dann kannst Du imo die Kiste auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern. Hast Du vielleicht nen Bekannten, der Dir helfen könnte?

Welchen Thread meinst Du, mit Einbaurahmen vergessen?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die H100 ist sehr leistungsstark, aber eben auch sehr teuer. Das ist aber keine Wasser-Kühlung, sondern eine wartungsfreie Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung. Eine echte Wasserkühlung fängt so ab 200€ an, glaub ich.


Interessant. Kannst Du mir in 1 Satz den Unterschied zwischen 'Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung' und einer echten Wasserkühlung erklären? 



Softy schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt, dass Luftkühler i.d.R. bei minimal schlechterer Kühlleistung leiser sind. Schwere Luftkühler werden aber von hardwareversand.de wegen Gefahr von Transportschäden nicht verbaut. Den müsstest Du dann selbst montieren, und dann kannst Du imo die Kiste auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern. Hast Du vielleicht nen Bekannten, der Dir helfen könnte?



Das wäre möglich. Allerdings habe ich dann immer so meine Bedenken, wenn etwas schief geht. Dann habe ich als Selbstschrauber keine Gewährleistung etc.




Softy schrieb:


> Welchen Thread meinst Du, mit Einbaurahmen vergessen?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...d-praxisprobleme/171604-ssd-eibbau-frage.html


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Eine echte Wasserkühlung besteht aus vielen Bauteilen (Pumpe, Radiator, Ausgleichsbehälter etc...), die dann zusammengebaut werden müssen. Die Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung ist ein geschlossenes System, die Pumpe ist integriert und das System ist wartungsfrei.

Als Selbstschrauber hast du halt die Gewährleistung auf die einzelnen Komponenten. Nachteil ist halt, dass die Fehlersuche dann losgeht, wenn der Rechner nicht startet.

Für das HAF X brauchst Du keinen Einbaurahmen.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Eine echte Wasserkühlung besteht aus vielen Bauteilen (Pumpe, Radiator, Ausgleichsbehälter etc...), die dann zusammengebaut werden müssen. Die Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung ist ein geschlossenes System, die Pumpe ist integriert und das System ist wartungsfrei.
> 
> Als Selbstschrauber hast du halt die Gewährleistung auf die einzelnen Komponenten. Nachteil ist halt, dass die Fehlersuche dann losgeht, wenn der Rechner nicht startet.
> 
> Für das HAF X brauchst Du keinen Einbaurahmen.


 
Bei Bestellung eines schweren Luftkühlers wird von hwv alles bis auf den Kühler verbaut. Das ist schon mal gut. Den fehlenden Lüfter könnte dann später von einem Buddy eingebaut werden.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Dann solltest Du als Anmerkung mit dazuschreiben, dass sie den boxed-Kühler montieren sollen. 

Oder Du nimmst die Corsair H60. Die ist relativ leise, kühlt gut und wird  verbaut.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Dann solltest Du als Anmerkung mit dazuschreiben, dass sie den boxed-Kühler montieren sollen.



Warum? Wenn doch der andere Kühler (ggfs.) drauf kommt, muß dann nicht der 'boxed' wieder runter?



Softy schrieb:


> Oder Du nimmst die Corsair H60. Die ist relativ leise, kühlt gut und wird  verbaut.


 
Eigentlich wollte ich dann die H100 nehmen. Ist doch größer, neuer = besser. Oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass Du die CPU erstmal nicht übertakten willst, und dann reicht der boxed-Kühler, und der Custom Kühler erst irgendwann später montiert werden soll. Falls das nicht so ist, brauchen die den boxed-Kühler natürlich nicht montieren.

Die H100 kühlt besser als die H60. Ist aber auch teurer. Die H60 ist auch ziemlich neu. Die H50 und H70 sind schon etwas betagter. Auch die H80 ist sehr neu.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass Du die CPU erstmal nicht übertakten willst, und dann reicht der boxed-Kühler, und der Custom Kühler erst irgendwann später montiert werden soll. Falls das nicht so ist, brauchen die den boxed-Kühler natürlich nicht montieren.



Das ist korrekt. Zuerst will ich das System mal im Originalzustand kennen lernen 



Softy schrieb:


> Die H100 kühlt besser als die H60. Ist aber auch teurer. Die H60 ist auch ziemlich neu. Die H50 und H70 sind schon etwas betagter. Auch die H80 ist sehr neu.



Teurer ist relativ. Sind gerade mal ca. EUR 33,-. Wenn die H100 besser ist, warum nicht? DSG im Auto kostet auch mehr
wie eine normale Schaltung (und ich möcht' das nicht mehr missen!) 

Noch zum Verständnis: welche Komponenten kühlt denn die H100? CPU denke ich mal, aber auch die Graka?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Aber Dein Auto fährt nicht schneller mit DSG. Und die paar MHz mehr, die Du mit der H100 schaffst, dafür ist mir persönlich der Preis zu hoch. Ich hab auch lang überlegt 

Die H100 kühlt nur die CPU.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Aber Dein Auto fährt nicht schneller mit DSG.



Aber angenehmer. Und wenn ich - will(!) - dann 2 x Lenkrad klicken ... 




Softy schrieb:


> Und die paar MHz mehr, die Du mit der H100 schaffst, dafür ist mir persönlich der Preis zu hoch. Ich hab auch lang überlegt



Will nicht unbedingt ein paar Mhz rauskitzeln; mir geht es primär um eine Reduzierung der Geräuschkulisse.



Softy schrieb:


> Die H100 kühlt nur die CPU.



Für die Graka gibt es nix flüssiges?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Der Lamellenabstand bei einer Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung ist immer recht klein (-> größere Oberfläche). Daher entstehen dort eher Turbulenzen, und das hört man dann. Deswegen ist ein Luftkühler mit höherem Lamellenabstand leiser. Außerdem ist die Pumpe nicht vollkommen geräuschlos. Aber die H100 sollte man soweit runterregeln können, dass sie so gut wie nicht hörbar ist.

Wenn Du eine Grafikkarte wasserkühlen willst, brauchst Du eine komplette Wasserkühlung. Eine Fertig Flüssigkeitskühlung wie bei der CPU gibt es nicht.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (25. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Lamellenabstand bei einer Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung ist immer recht klein (-> größere Oberfläche). Daher entstehen dort eher Turbulenzen, und das hört man dann. Deswegen ist ein Luftkühler mit höherem Lamellenabstand leiser. Außerdem ist die Pumpe nicht vollkommen geräuschlos. Aber die H100 sollte man soweit runterregeln können, dass sie so gut wie nicht hörbar ist.
> 
> Wenn Du eine Grafikkarte wasserkühlen willst, brauchst Du eine komplette Wasserkühlung. Eine Fertig Flüssigkeitskühlung wie bei der CPU gibt es nicht.


 
OK. Hast Du da ggfs. eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Ich finde folgende prima: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B oder (noch leiser) be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1


----------



## Lichtfaenger (26. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde folgende prima: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B oder (noch leiser) be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1



Sind das jetzt Kühler für CPUs oder für eine Graka?


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Die sind für die CPU. Es gibt aber auch Custom-Kühler für Grafikkarten, die sehen dann z.B. so aus: EKL Alpenföhn Peter (84000000037) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lichtfaenger (30. August 2011)

Soweit so gut! 

Hoffe, dass ich das jetzt so richtig mache, wenn ich - innerhalb der Thematik - zu einem anderen Punkt komme:

Vergleich Schnelligkeit bei Zugriff:
RAM 8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9 vs. SSD Crucial M4 128GB SSD

Ist das vergleichbar? Oder ist RAM immer noch am schnellsten?

Hintergrund meiner Frage ist folgender:
Im neuen System möchte ich ggfs. 16 GB einsetzen, da recht günstig. 

Dadurch könnte ich PS u.a. 

a) mehr Speicher zuordnen
b) eine RAM-Disk mit 4 oder 8 GB erstellen

Oder bringt das alles nichts und wenn PS komplett auf der SSD liegt und startet (ist sowieso geplant) gibt es 
keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Eine RAM-Disk ist schon noch mal eine Ecke schneller, lohnt sich aber imo nicht. Die Crucial m4 ist schnell genug


----------



## tobibo (30. August 2011)

Du kannst ruhig eine Ram-Disk machen.
Wenn dir die 26-30Euro für 8GB das wert sind, bei den derzeitigen Ram-Preisen ist das kein Ding. 

Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall 2x ein 2x4GB Kit  und keib 16GB Kit kaufen, da du dann, wenn eines wegen eines möglichen Defektes eingeschickt werden muss, noch das 2. behalten kannst.

Außerdem solltest darauf achten, 2 mal exakt das gleiche Kit zu nehmen und beim Board ggf. mal googeln, ob es bei Vollbestückung Probleme macht.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (30. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Du kannst ruhig eine Ram-Disk machen.
> Wenn dir die 26-30Euro für 8GB das wert sind, bei den derzeitigen Ram-Preisen ist das kein Ding.



Das ist der Grund. So günstig bzw. noch viel günstiger wird es kaum kommen!



tobibo schrieb:


> Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall 2x ein 2x4GB Kit  und keib 16GB Kit kaufen, da du dann, wenn eines wegen eines möglichen Defektes eingeschickt werden muss, noch das 2. behalten kannst.
> 
> Außerdem solltest darauf achten, 2 mal exakt das gleiche Kit zu nehmen und beim Board ggf. mal googeln, ob es bei Vollbestückung Probleme macht.



Aha. Interessant. Geplant ist derzeit folgendes MoBo:
Asrock Z68 Extreme4
Z68 Extreme4


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Bei dem Board sollte es keine Probleme mit Vollbestückung geben.

Du weißt aber schon, dass die RAM-Disk kein permanenter Speicher ist, die Daten also beim Ausschalten oder einem Absturz futsch sind?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (30. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Bei dem Board sollte es keine Probleme mit Vollbestückung geben.
> 
> Du weißt aber schon, dass die RAM-Disk kein permanenter Speicher ist, die Daten also beim Ausschalten oder einem Absturz futsch sind?



Ja. Hab mal mit DOS 3.x angefangen und da war das auch schon so ...


----------



## Lichtfaenger (9. September 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Ja. Hab mal mit DOS 3.x angefangen und da war das auch schon so ...



Mittlerweile sind - nach reiflicher Überlegung - 2 Grafikkarten in der engeren Auswahl angekommen: 

a) ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
b) Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2098) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Welche ist jetzt von diesen beiden die (bessere?) Empfehlung?


----------



## Softy (9. September 2011)

Die Kühlerkonstruktion der Asus ist noch einen Tick besser. Daher ist die Asus DC-II unter Last leiser und kühler. Je kühler die GPU, desto besser ist das OC-Potential. Die Phantom ist im Idle jedoch (noch) etwas leiser. Kommt halt drauf an, was Dir wichtiger ist. Ich würde die Asus nehmen.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (9. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Kühlerkonstruktion der Asus ist noch einen Tick besser. Daher ist die Asus DC-II unter Last leiser und kühler. Je kühler die GPU, desto besser ist das OC-Potential. Die Phantom ist im Idle jedoch (noch) etwas leiser. Kommt halt drauf an, was Dir wichtiger ist. Ich würde die Asus nehmen.


 
Ich verlass mich da schon auf Dein Urteil ...


----------



## Softy (9. September 2011)

Du kannst mir vertrauen


----------



## Lichtfaenger (14. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst mir vertrauen


 
Ich nehm' Dich beim Wort! 

Nachdem ich jetzt hier schon viel gelesen habe, bin ich just gerade wieder auf eine Schlagzeile gestoßen:

Ivy-Bridge: neue Intel-CPUs bieten mehr OC-Potenzial sowie deutlich schnellere Grafikeinheit - offizielle Infos vom IDF - cpu, intel, idf, sandy bridge, ivy bridge

Jetzt bin ich natürlich am überlegen, ob ich 

*a)* warten soll bis Ivy im Markt verfügbar ist und dann erst einen Rechner kaufen 

oder

*b)* jetzt einen der zwischenzeitlich kommunizierten Vorschläge seitens dem 'Godfather-of-soldering-Iron' folge. Sobald dann Ivy im Markt verfügbar ist, einfach ein neues Ivy-Board gönne und ... gut ist!

*Frage:*
Sind denn die Unterschiede wirklich so bemerkenswert oder ist das auch (wieder) ggfs. nur im Labor meßbare Leistungsdaten und in der Praxis nicht relevant? (vgl. RAM 1067 vs. 1333)


----------



## Softy (14. September 2011)

Was man so hört, wird Ivy jetzt nicht wesentlich schneller als SandyBridge. Ich würde jetzt kaufen, auf was Besseres warten kannst Du immer


----------



## Lichtfaenger (16. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Was man so hört, wird Ivy jetzt nicht wesentlich schneller als SandyBridge. Ich würde jetzt kaufen, auf was Besseres warten kannst Du immer


 
Da ich hier sehr viel von - bei (manchen) Gehäusen fehlendem eSATA-Anschluss lese - mal die Frage, wofür brauche ich diesen überhaupt? 

Falls ja, ist es sinnvoll diesen 'vorne' am Gehäuse zu haben oder besser an der Rückfront?


----------



## Softy (16. September 2011)

eSATA brauchst Du nur, um externe Festplatten / Laufwerke oder so anzuschließen. Ich finde eSATA persönlich überflüssig, weil ich lieber eine externe USB3-Platte nutze (dann ist i.d.R. keine extra Stromversorgung notwendig, wenn Du eine 2,5" Platte nimmst). Bei eSATA brauchst Du immer eine externe Stromversorgung, bei USB3 kommt der Saft über die USB3-Schnittstelle.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (16. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> eSATA brauchst Du nur, um externe Festplatten / Laufwerke oder so anzuschließen. Ich finde eSATA persönlich überflüssig, weil ich lieber eine externe USB3-Platte nutze (dann ist i.d.R. keine extra Stromversorgung notwendig, wenn Du eine 2,5" Platte nimmst). Bei eSATA brauchst Du immer eine externe Stromversorgung, bei USB3 kommt der Saft über die USB3-Schnittstelle.



OK, dann ist der Punkt auch geklärt. 

Da ich beabsichtige 2 x SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1.0 TB einzusetzen, warum sollte ich dann noch ein externes LW zulegen! Abgehakt.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2011)

Wichtige Daten sollten aber immer extern gesichert werden.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (16. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wichtige Daten sollten aber immer extern gesichert werden.



Ja, klar. Da habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich eine 2 TB WD USB 3.0 externe Festplatte anschliesse, die dann mittels Acronis True Image Home kontinuierlich eine Datensicherung vornimmt. 

Wäre doch ok, oder?


----------



## Softy (16. September 2011)

Joa, das macht jeder ein bisschen anders. Kommt halt auch drauf an, wie mobil Du mit der Platte sein willst (externe Stromversorgung ja oder nein). Nur zur Datensicherung reicht schon eine 3,5" Platte mit externem Stromanschluss. Wenn Du die Platte ständig hin- und hertransportieren musst, finde ich eine 2,5"-Platte besser, die nur ein USB3-Kabel braucht. Da könnte ich Dir diese empfehlen: Samsung S2 Portable 3.0 schwarz 1000GB, USB 3.0 (HX-MT010EA/G22) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Die nutze ich seit einem ~halben Jahr und finde die prima


----------



## Lichtfaenger (16. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Joa, das macht jeder ein bisschen anders. Kommt halt auch drauf an, wie mobil Du mit der Platte sein willst (externe Stromversorgung ja oder nein). Nur zur Datensicherung reicht schon eine 3,5" Platte mit externem Stromanschluss. Wenn Du die Platte ständig hin- und hertransportieren musst, finde ich eine 2,5"-Platte besser, die nur ein USB3-Kabel braucht. Da könnte ich Dir diese empfehlen: Samsung S2 Portable 3.0 schwarz 1000GB, USB 3.0 (HX-MT010EA/G22) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Die nutze ich seit einem ~halben Jahr und finde die prima


 
OK, gut zu wissen. 

Mobil bin ich mit der Platte absolut nicht unterwegs. Die wird einmal hingestellt/gelegt und dann bleibt die so stehen/liegen!


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. September 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Ich lese hier in diversen Beiträgen immer wieder mal was von "mit 2*8 Lanes zu nutzen" hinsichtlich den verschiedenen Brettern. 

Da ich bzgl. dem meinigen noch immer überlege welches es denn werden soll, stellt sich mir die Frage, was es 
mit den 'lanes' auf sich hat?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

lanes bezeichnet die Anbindung z.B. der Grafikkarte(n) an die CPU, also die theoretisch maximale Daten-Transferrate, hier ein Diagramm dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Sockel 1155 ist die Grafikkarte mit 16 lanes angebunden, daher sind bei 2 Grafikkarten nur 2x8 lanes möglich.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> lanes bezeichnet die Anbindung z.B. der Grafikkarte(n) an die CPU, also die theoretisch maximale Daten-Transferrate, hier ein Diagramm dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß, dass, wenn ich nur 1 Graka anschliesse hier evtl. Limite für mich keine Rollen spielen. Richtig? 

Frage daher, da ich in unterschiedlichen Postings lese, dass durch Verwendung von diesem oder jenem Teil, 'lanes' blockiert werden oder abgeschaltet sind ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß, dass, wenn ich nur 1 Graka anschliesse hier evtl. Limite für mich keine Rollen spielen. Richtig?



Ja, eine Grafikkarte läuft mit den vollen 16 Lanes, die von der CPU kommen.
Baust du zwei Karten ein, laufen die dann mit je 8 Lanes.
Steckst du eine Soundkarte in den zweiten Slot rein (obwohl das eine 1x Erweiterungskarte ist und demnach nur einen Lane braucht) sind auch 8 Lanes weg, weil es nur die zwei Möglichkeiten gibt: 16/0 und 8/8.



Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Frage daher, da ich in unterschiedlichen Postings lese, dass durch Verwendung von diesem oder jenem Teil, 'lanes' blockiert werden oder abgeschaltet sind ...


 
Jop, je nach dem, was eben in den zweiten Grafikslot gesteckt wird, sind die 8 Lanes dann immer weg.


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

Ich würde daher zu einem Board mit 3 PCIe x16 Slots greifen, bei dem der unterste Slot über die SB angebunden ist.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde daher zu einem Board mit 3 PCIe x16 Slots greifen, bei dem der unterste Slot über die SB angebunden ist.


 
Interessant. Das wäre nämlich meine nächste Frage gewesen, ob ich hier bei der Auswahl der Bretter in gewissem Maße eine Steuerungsmöglichkeit habe! 

Welche Boards sind dann zu empfehlen aus der Z68er-Sektion, bei denen eine ASUS ENG DC II GTX580 zum Einsatz kommt?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2011)

Naja, das mit den lanes ist ja nur relevant, wenn Du Erweiterungskarten (Soundkarte, WLAN etc.) einbauen willst.

Das ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist sehr gut ausgestattet und hat gut in Tests abgeschnitten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Welche Boards sind dann zu empfehlen aus der Z68er-Sektion, bei denen eine ASUS ENG DC II GTX580 zum Einsatz kommt?


 
Du kannst das Asus P8Z68-V nehmen.
ASUS P8Z68-V, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGC0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder das Asrock Z68 Extreme4, das ist besser ausgestattet.
ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lichtfaenger (25. September 2011)

Ja, folgendes soll in den Rechner rein: TV-Karte DVB-C, Soundkarte (Audigy2 vorhanden oder eine neu zu kaufende Asus Xonar DX PCIe, sofern die besser geeignet wäre für die Sektion 'Games'), Lüftersteuerung?)


----------



## Softy (25. September 2011)

Sind die Karten  mit PCI oder PCIe x1-Schnittstelle?

Soka würde ich erstmal die Audigy behalten.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (25. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Sind die Karten  mit PCI oder PCIe x1-Schnittstelle?



Gute Frage?  Ich nehme an, dass die TV-Karte das neuere Format werden wird, da lt. den Posts im Board die nächsten Jahre es immer weniger PCI-Slots zugunsten der PCI-e geben wird.



Softy schrieb:


> Soka würde ich erstmal die Audigy behalten.


OK.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (25. September 2011)

*Setup Kaufempfehlung Game/Video/Fotobearbeitung war: AW: Vergleich zwischen Rechner*

[gelöscht v. TE wg. versehentlichem Doppelpost]


----------



## Softy (25. September 2011)

Dann wäre das Asrock Extreme4 Z68 nicht verkehrt, denn da kannst Du eine PCie Karte in den untersten PCIe x16 Slot stecken, und die Grafikkarte läuft trotzdem mit 16 lanes Anbindung.

Poste am besten mal Deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung. Für's Feintuning


----------



## Lichtfaenger (25. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann wäre das Asrock Extreme4 Z68 nicht verkehrt, denn da kannst Du eine PCie Karte in den untersten PCIe x16 Slot stecken, und die Grafikkarte läuft trotzdem mit 16 lanes Anbindung.
> 
> Poste am besten mal Deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung. Für's Feintuning



Das ist momentan der aktuelle Stand:
CPU i7-2700k
ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68
TeamGroup Elite 16 GB RAM
Dark Rock Pro Advanced/Thermalright Silver Arrow
SSD 2 x 128  Crucial m4
ASUS EN GTX 580 DC II  
3 x 1 TB SAMSUNG F3 Spinpoint
CardReader Ultron 75in1 
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-550W
LanCool K62, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Scythe Kaze Server schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal
Samsung SH-B123L
TV-Karte DVB-C (noch kein Plan welche Karte?)
##
zzgl. der vorhandenen SoundBlaster Audigy2


----------



## Softy (25. September 2011)

Sieht prima aus 

Der Silver Arrow kühlt etwas besser als der Dark Rock Advanced, dafür ist dieser etwas leiser. Oder meinst Du diesen hier: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1? Der ist etwas lauter und kühlt minimal schlechter als der Silver Arrow.
Alternativ kannst Du einen Thermalright HR-02 Macho nehmen. Ebenfalls sehr kühl und leise.

Wozu brauchst Du 2 SSD's? 

Bei der TV-Karte habe ich leider auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (25. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Sieht prima aus
> 
> Der Silver Arrow kühlt etwas besser als der Dark Rock Advanced, dafür ist dieser etwas leiser. Oder meinst Du diesen hier: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1? Der ist etwas lauter und kühlt minimal schlechter als der Silver Arrow.



Fokus liegt generell auf Lautstärke, d.h. so leise wie möglich. Dann nehme ich den Dark Rock Advanced. 
Warum ist der 'Advanced' billiger? Weil er schlechter kühlt, aber dafür leiser ist?



Softy schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst Du einen Thermalright HR-02 Macho nehmen. Ebenfalls sehr kühl und leise.


Wie ist der HR-02 Macho im Vergleich zum Dark Rock Pro Advanced C1?



Softy schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst Du 2 SSD's?



Ursprünglich war nur 1 x 128 GB Crucial m4 gedacht. Später sollte dann 1 x 256 m4 rein. Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, ob es nicht sinnvoll bei Videobearbeitung mit Premiere CS 5.5 ist, 1 x Crucial m4 als Quell- und eine 2. Crucial m4 als Ziel in das System zu nehmen. 

Sinnvoll? Meinung? 



Softy schrieb:


> Bei der TV-Karte habe ich leider auch keine Ahnung.


Mmmh.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2011)

Der Thermalright Macho ist ebenfalls sehr leise und kühlt dabei besser als der Dark Rock Advanced. Beide sind aber sehr gut und empfehlenswert. Die Optik ist halt beim Macho:  

Wenn sich hier niemand zur TV-Karte meldet, kannst Du hier einen Thread aufmachen: Eingabegeräte und Peripherie


----------



## Lichtfaenger (26. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Sieht prima aus
> 
> Wozu brauchst Du 2 SSD's?



Oder findest meine Idee mit dem Quell- und Ziellaufwerk auf SSD-Basis für Videoschnitt kontraproduktiv bzw. uninteressant?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Oder findest meine Idee mit dem Quell- und Ziellaufwerk auf SSD-Basis für Videoschnitt kontraproduktiv bzw. uninteressant?



Ich denke, dass Du da so gut wie keinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied feststellen wirst, denn der limitierende Faktor wird bei der Videobearbeitung immer noch die CPU sein (selbst wenn es der i7-2600K ist )

Aber von den Kosten kommte es ja ~aufs Gleiche raus, ob 2x 128GB oder 1x 256GB.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (26. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Du da so gut wie keinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied feststellen wirst, denn der limitierende Faktor wird bei der Videobearbeitung immer noch die CPU sein (selbst wenn es der i7-2600K ist )



Frage 1:
Wenn ich - ganz konventionell - als Quell- und Ziellaufwerk die Festplatten nehme: sind dann im Vergleich die SSDs nicht schneller?

Frage 2:
Da eine SSD gar keine beweglichen Teile hat, könnte ich dann auch 1 x 256 GB nehmen und ggfs. partitionieren anstelle von 2 getrennten physikalischen Teilen?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

SSD's sind natürlich schon schneller, aber es wird trotzdem die CPU limitieren.

Die SSD kannst Du wie eine HDD partitionieren, aber was sollte das mit beweglichen Teilen zu tun haben?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (26. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> SSD's sind natürlich schon schneller, aber es wird trotzdem die CPU limitieren.
> 
> Die SSD kannst Du wie eine HDD partitionieren, aber was sollte das mit beweglichen Teilen zu tun haben?



Früher sagte man, dass die Positionierung vom Lese-/Schreibkopf der HD u.a. einer der Faktoren ist, die HD langsamer bzw. limitieren ... Heuer nimmer?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

Achso, so meintest Du das 

Das trifft auf SSD's nicht zu, denn die Zugriffszeit bei der SSD beträgt ~0,1 bis 0,2 Millisekunden, wohingegen bei HDD's 8-10 ms


----------



## Lichtfaenger (26. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Achso, so meintest Du das
> 
> Das trifft auf SSD's nicht zu, denn die Zugriffszeit bei der SSD beträgt ~0,1 bis 0,2 Millisekunden, wohingegen bei HDD's 8-10 ms



Ist es denn unter diesen Umständen relevant, 2 getrennte SSD zu verwenden oder habe ich exakt das gleiche Ergebnis bei 1 x 256 GB SSD?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, und ich kenne auch keinen Test dazu, daher kann ich Dir nur meine Einschätzung geben, dass es so gut wie keinen Unterschied machen wird. 

Aber es ist sicher nicht verkehrt 2 SSD's zu verwenden, weil es von den Kosten her aufs gleiche kommt, und auch SSD's können kaputt gehen, dann sind wenigstens nich alle Daten weg


----------



## Lichtfaenger (27. September 2011)

Sind diese Revodrives wirklich so schnell (verglichen mit der m4) oder sind die Werte nur - wie schon öfters gelesen - den synthetischen Benchmarks geschuldet (Sandforce-Conroller)?

OCZ RevoDrive X2 160GB, PCIe x4 (OCZSSDPX-1RVDX0160) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Imo sind die RevoDrives für 99% aller PC-Nutzer Blödsinn. Das sind quasi 2 SSD's im Raid auf einer Karte. Außerdem viel zu teuer. Die Crucial ist wie gesagt mehr als ausreichend schnell


----------



## Lichtfaenger (27. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Imo sind die RevoDrives für 99% aller PC-Nutzer Blödsinn. Das sind quasi 2 SSD's im Raid auf einer Karte. Außerdem viel zu teuer. Die Crucial ist wie gesagt mehr als ausreichend schnell



So schnell wie Du ...  

Da ich keine SSD bis dato hatte, sind für mich die technischen Daten in erster Linie unterschiedlich. 

Ich kann mir zwar durchaus vorstellen, dass 500 MB/s und 700 MB/s in der Praxis nicht so stark in Gewicht fallen, aber ... die Zahlen irritieren bzw. lassen einen "Nichtanwender" der vor der Kaufentscheidung steht, doch aufhorchen ...


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Die theoretischen Lese- und Schreibraten der SSD's mit Sandforce Controller werden aber nur mit stark komprimierbaren Daten erreicht, das hat nichts mit der Alltagsleistung zu tun. Da sollte man sich nicht blenden lassen, das ist nur Marketing. 

Das einzige was hilft, sind Vergleichstests:

"Der Gaming-Test basiert zu 99% auf Lesevorgängen und misst die  Streaming-Performance der Testlaufwerke. Obwohl Intels SSD 510 in  unseren synthetischen Streaming-Benchmarks gut abschnitt, kommt sie fast  nur auf den letzten Platz. Anders Crucials m4: Sie positionierte sich  in den synthetischen Streaming-Benchmarks zwischen den beiden  Vertex-3-Laufwerken, zieht hier aber mit deutlichem Vorsprung an die  Spitze. Anwender mit besonderem Interesse an kurzen Level-Ladezeiten  dürften dieses Laufwerk in die engere Wahl ziehen."

Benchmarks: PCMark Vantage Storage Test : Crucial m4 und Intel SSD 320: Zwei weitere SSD-Konkurrenten


----------



## Lichtfaenger (13. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem meine Wahl hinsichtlich Grafikkarte mehr oder minder auf die GTX580 ENG DC-II fiel, lese ich zwischenzeitlich in diversen Beiträgen der User immer öfter etwas von der KFA² (ebenfalls GTX580). KFA2 - Premium Nvidia Graphic cards

Die Karte wird zwar nicht von allen Shops (mein Favorit hwv) gelistet, was aber kein Problem ist, denn eine Grafikkarte einzubauen ist auch für mich jetzt kein Ding! 

Da mir die Geräuschkulisse schon sehr wichtig ist (bei gleichzeitiger Power) wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob andere schon Erfahrungen 
KFA² haben. Vorteil scheint auch - gegenüber der Asus EN DC-II - zu sein, dass die Karte keine 3 Slots belegt. Lt. der o.a. Website
scheint mir das Teil schmaler zu sein. Oder täusche ich mich hier?

Ist das eine (relativ) neue Firma im Markt? Support OK? GH zeigt bis dato noch keine User-Bewertungen etc. an ...


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Die KFA ist schon sehr gut. KFA² ist ein Ableger von Galaxy. Die sind in Deutschland relativ unbekannt, bauen aber schon lange Grafikkarten. Würde ich ohne Bedenken kaufen


----------



## Lichtfaenger (13. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die KFA ist schon sehr gut. KFA² ist ein Ableger von Galaxy. Die sind in Deutschland relativ unbekannt, bauen aber schon lange Grafikkarten. Würde ich ohne Bedenken kaufen



Ok, wenn Du das sagst Softy, werd ich da drauf vertrauen. 
Will halt nicht unbedingt, dass ein Exot im Rechner haben, der dann auch ganz schnell den Geist aufgibt! 
Wobei natürlich die kommunizierten Sone-Werte im Idle und gar unter Last mit 1,3 schon phänomenal sein!


----------



## Lichtfaenger (13. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die KFA ist schon sehr gut. KFA² ist ein Ableger von Galaxy. Die sind in Deutschland relativ unbekannt, bauen aber schon lange Grafikkarten. Würde ich ohne Bedenken kaufen


 
Warum sind die D-Land so unbekannt? Gehe doch mal davon aus, dass in der Gamerszene bzw. Enthusiasten-Szene - wie z.B. hier  - die Marke bekannt sein sollte, oder? 
Habe den Markennamen so noch nie (vorher) gelesen/gehört etc.

2. Frage: belegt die Karte auch 3 Slots? Wenn ich hier http://www.kfa2.com/gtx580.shtml
schaue, habe ich den Eindruck, dass nur 2 Slots verbraucht werden!
Oder täuscht dies aufgrund der Perspektive hier?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Hm, keine Ahnung warum die in Deutschland relativ unbekannt sind. Der Kühler ist ja auch keine Eigenentwicklung, sondern ein Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lichtfaenger (13. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hm, keine Ahnung warum die in Deutschland relativ unbekannt sind. Der Kühler ist ja auch keine Eigenentwicklung, sondern ein Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Aha. D.h., die nehmen die Spezifikationen seitens Nvidia und montieren dann den Kühler vom Drittanbieter drauf. 
Bin jetzt von einer Eigenentwicklung ausgegangen ... 

Liege ich recht mit meiner Annahme bzgl. Slotbreite?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Das ist eine Dual-Slot Karte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Aha. D.h., die nehmen die Spezifikationen seitens Nvidia und montieren dann den Kühler vom Drittanbieter drauf.
> Bin jetzt von einer Eigenentwicklung ausgegangen ...
> 
> Liege ich recht mit meiner Annahme bzgl. Slotbreite?



JA, die haben einfach das Referenzmodell genommen und den Kühler getauscht, mehr nicht, die Taktraten sind identisch.
Daher ist die Karte auch so leise, weil sie eben nicht so hoch getaktet ist wie die der anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (13. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist eine Dual-Slot Karte.



Das ist doch mal ein Wort! 

Stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage (als Laie in dieser Thematik), warum ein Premiumanbieter wie ASUS den Weg via einem SuperDuper-Cooler nimmt und dafür 3 Slots belegt, wenn ein anderer Produzent sogar noch *bessere Werte* erreicht und dabei nur nur 2-Slots "ver(sch)wendet" .... ?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (13. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> JA, die haben einfach das Referenzmodell genommen und den Kühler getauscht, mehr nicht, die Taktraten sind identisch.
> Daher ist die Karte auch so leise, weil sie eben nicht so hoch getaktet ist wie die der anderen Herstellern.



Ok, aber die ASUS ENGTX580 DC-II ist - was ich so lese - auch nicht hochgetaktet (im Vgl. zu MSI etc.) und trotzdem etwas lauter im Betriebsgeräusch unter Last. Von daher verwundert es mich doch, dass es hier bei KFA so "einfach" bessere Werte erreicht werden ...

Edit: und das bei aktuell gleichem Preis (hwv Asus 425,90, Amazon KFA 426,89)!


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Die Frage ist gut. Da habe ich auch keine Antwort drauf.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (13. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist gut. Da habe ich auch keine Antwort drauf.


 
Kommt selten vor! Gell!

Wobei die Bewertungen für den von Dir geposteten Link http://geizhals.at/deutschland/567463 
alle sehr zufrieden sind mit der Leistung. Muss ich mir jetzt noch zuhause in Ruhe durchlesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Die Asus ist hoch getaktet, vergleiche mal die Taktraten beider Karten.


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Das sind gerade mal 10 MHz Unterschied beim  Chiptakt und 20MHz beim Shadertakt, also so gut wie nichts 

Laut PCGH wird die Asus unter Last 91°C warm, die KFA² gerade mal 62°C. Dabei ist die Lautstärke der Asus 2,7 Sone und die der KFA² gerade mal 0,2 Sone. Ist mir schleierhaft, wie dieser krasse Unterschied zustande kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das sind gerade mal 10 MHz Unterschied beim  Chiptakt und 20MHz beim Shadertakt, also so gut wie nichts



Das Layout der Karten sind unterschiedlich. Asus hat das PCB für ihren Kühler angepasst, denn der Kühler wird ja für alle DCII Karten benutzt.



Softy schrieb:


> Laut PCGH wird die Asus unter Last 91°C warm, die KFA² gerade mal 62°C. Dabei ist die Lautstärke der Asus 2,7 Sone und die der KFA² gerade mal 0,2 Sone. Ist mir schleierhaft, wie dieser krasse Unterschied zustande kommt.


 
Das ist eben der Arctic Kühler, der drauf ist, der ist speziell für das Referenzdesign angepasst.
Aber die 91° kann ich nicht bestätigen, mehr als 60° hatte ich noch nie gehabt, keine Ahnung, wie die 91° geschafft haben.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (13. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das sind gerade mal 10 MHz Unterschied beim  Chiptakt und 20MHz beim Shadertakt, also so gut wie nichts
> 
> Laut PCGH wird die Asus unter Last 91°C warm, die KFA² gerade mal 62°C. Dabei ist die Lautstärke der Asus 2,7 Sone und die der KFA² gerade mal 0,2 Sone. Ist mir schleierhaft, wie dieser krasse Unterschied zustande kommt.



Genau,* "krasse Unterschied"* ist der richtige Terminus! 

Von daher meine Nachfrage hier bei den Fachleuten, ob das auch wirklich so sein kann. Ok, der Kühler scheint schon gut zu sein, aber das ist - mit Verlaub - schon mehr als 'ne Hausnummer besser was die Sone betrifft!
Und wenn die Karte dann auch noch wirklich so leise unter Belastung ist ...


----------



## Lichtfaenger (16. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die KFA ist schon sehr gut. KFA² ist ein Ableger von Galaxy. Die sind in Deutschland relativ unbekannt, bauen aber schon lange Grafikkarten. Würde ich ohne Bedenken kaufen



Welche Gehäuse kommen bei Verwendung der KFA² GeForce GTX 580 Anarchy, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland mit der (min) 300 mm Grafikkartenlänge in Frage?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

Da kämen z.B. diese in Frage: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (max. Grakalänge ohne Ausbau des oberen Laufwerkkäfigs: 28cm!) oderThermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster oder eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie ~ab 90€

In günstig gäbe es auch noch das Cooler Master Elite 430.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (16. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Da kämen z.B. diese in Frage: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (max. Grakalänge ohne Ausbau des oberen Laufwerkkäfigs: 28cm!) oderThermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster oder eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie ~ab 90€
> 
> In günstig gäbe es auch noch das Cooler Master Elite 430.



Welche von denen vereinen alle gewünschten Eigenschaften wie 'leise', 'kühl' & USB 3.0 (das letzte Feature ist natürlich - wieder - abhängig vom Board) ...

Wobei "Sichtfenster" ist uninteressant, da unterm Tisch ...


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

Front USB3 hat das Cooler Master Storm Enforcer. Dieses hier wäre auch prima: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Für beide Gehäuse bräuchtest Du ein Board mit internem USB3-Port, sonst kannst Du die Front USB3 Anschlüsse nicht verwenden.


----------

